# [EVDL] Anyone know Victor Mavian



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All, does anyone know Victor Mavian, he lives in Kirkland, Wa and was 
going to get an electric vehicle company going, anyone know him or where to 
reach him?

Thanks, Adam Farber


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why...did you invest some money in it?


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

COuldn't find anything on the web about him and Electric cars.....what's the name of his company.?
_____________________________________________________________
Click here to see the world and find great teaching positions abroad.
http://thirdpartyoffers.netzero.net/TGL2221/fc/Ioyw6i4s1Zhwmb6XTJvFgoAmDWMhrH4sOCgy3DmB8ydWTAPlJuasyT/



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't know Victor Mavian, but I live in Kirkland, WA. If you hear
of on electric vehicle company here, let me know!

-Tyler Marshall



> Adam Farber <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi All, does anyone know Victor Mavian, he lives in Kirkland, Wa and was
> > going to get an electric vehicle company going, anyone know him or where to
> > reach him?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I believe The Green Car Company is located in Kirkland.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Adam Farber
Sent: Monday, March 03, 2008 4:59 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Anyone know Victor Mavian

Hi All, does anyone know Victor Mavian, he lives in Kirkland, Wa and was 
going to get an electric vehicle company going, anyone know him or where to 
reach him?

Thanks, Adam Farber


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://seattle.citysearch.com/profile/44974141/kirkland_wa/green_car_company.html

try these guys....
_____________________________________________________________
Click now for the latest rates on a great home improvement loan!
http://thirdpartyoffers.netzero.net/TGL2221/fc/Ioyw6i4tEL50wOgw13uPBNTM2pzwWrFXZFeYNNVboRj6S14yVE7vQJ/



_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This question was asked of me yesterday, over the phone, and I pointed 
Adam Farber to Join the EVDL List and pose his question.

About Kirkland WA. Of course there is the Green Car Company, one of our 
commercial members of SEVA. They may know of this Victor fellow... I 
don't know....

They do not Make EV's but they are a dealer for several NEV Makes...
-- 
Steven S. Lough, Pres.
Seattle EV Association
6021 32nd Ave. N.E.
Seattle, WA 98115-7230
Day: 206 850-8535
Eve: 206 524-1351
e-mail: [email protected]
web: http://www.seattleeva.org

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

